# Black Friday and Ice-Fishing!



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Well this weekend was full of surprises and questions but amazing nonetheless! I Started off with heading into Fairbanks to grab a case for my rifle and bow, but I came across a Wright & McGill 7/8 Kahtnu Fly Reel! The regular price runs at $200 but I got it for a steal at $80! The odd thing about this reel though is that I can't find anything about it--not even on the W&M website! Any info would be greatly appreciated! 

So I went ice fishing the next day with Gleason, Stokes, and Eckberg and had an amazing time! We arrived at Birch Lake around 10AM and loaded the sled with all of the gear, ice house and food before attaching it to the snowmobile and heading out to the spot! When we finally got the ice house set up I started to go to work putting together a rig for my tip-up! When everything was finally ready to go I baited up with a herring and drilled a hole about 30 yards away from the house. So with all of us sitting in the house, the heater going and plenty of trout hitting our jigs I didn't even notice the flag up! Stokes calmly looked up and said, "Oh, look a flag.....A FLAG!" So I unzipped the door and attempted to sprint to the flag! When I got to it the line was still being pulled out so I gave it another couple of seconds before grabbing the line and setting the hook! What I thought would be a decent pike actually turned out to be my new personal record rainbow trout at 16 inches! Also, the picture of the fish in my hands of the sink is an Arctic Char!

The rest of the day went smoothy and we caught loads more trout for our fish fry back at Gleasons house and we could not have been more happy with our work! When we were finally ready to cook we used crushed saltine crackers as breading and once they were fried we added salt, pepper, and lemon for taste. A perfect day of ice-fishing if you ask me!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the Kahtnu and the Sabalos fly reels!


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good read


----------

